# Leistungsmessung Presse



## Dunas_Energie (8 November 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die Wirkleistung (und wenn es geht auch die Scheinleistung) einer Presse messen. Dafür nehme ich mir den Netzanschluss im Schaltschrank vor (Drehstrom).

Ich habe drei Strommesszangen (Rogowski Spulen) und auch drei Potentialtrenner für die Spannung. Soweit so gut.

Wenn ich diese 6 Messgeräte an eine analoge Datenbox anschließe und per USB auf dem PC (Labview) auswerten möchte, was habe ich dann überhaupt gemessen?

Ich messe ja:

I1  U1  t1(mit 250k Samples/s für alle Kanäle)
I2  U2  t2
I3  U3  t3
...

1.) Multipliere ich hier Effektivwerte U1*i1miteinander und erhalte die Scheinleistung oder ist das schon die Wirkleistung?
2.) Falls das die Scheinleistung ist, wie komme ich an die Wirkleistung? Per Software (Labview?)
3.) Kann man auch nur eine Spannung messen und sagen, dass die anderen beiden U2 und U3 ähnlich sind?

Wenn ich dann die Wirkleistung habe (weil die bezahle ich ja auch), kann ich diese ja über der Zeit plotten.

Wenn ich die Energie/Arbeit über der Zeit haben möchte, teile ich dann einfach P(i) durch meine Abtastrate (z.B. 1ms) ?

Ich such hier schon seit Stunden, aber mir wird das einfach nicht klar. Wäre super, wenn das jemand von euch nochmal sauber erklären könnte.

Danke.


----------



## Dunas_Energie (8 November 2013)

*Messen des Verlaufs der Leistung an einer Presse*

Hallo,

 ich möchte gerne die Wirkleistung (und wenn es geht auch die Scheinleistung) einer Presse messen. Dafür nehme ich mir den Netzanschluss im Schaltschrank vor (Drehstrom).

 Ich habe drei Strommesszangen (Rogowski Spulen) und auch drei Potentialtrenner für die Spannung. Soweit so gut.

 Wenn ich diese 6 Messgeräte an eine analoge Datenbox anschließe und per USB auf dem PC (Labview) auswerten möchte, was habe ich dann überhaupt gemessen?

 Ich messe ja:

 I1  U1  t1(mit 250k Samples/s für alle Kanäle)
 I2  U2  t2
 I3  U3  t3
 ...

 1.) Multipliere ich hier Effektivwerte U1*i1miteinander und erhalte die Scheinleistung oder ist das schon die Wirkleistung?
 2.) Falls das die Scheinleistung ist, wie komme ich an die Wirkleistung? Per Software (Labview?)
 3.) Kann man auch nur eine Spannung messen und sagen, dass die anderen beiden U2 und U3 ähnlich sind?

 Wenn ich dann die Wirkleistung habe (weil die bezahle ich ja auch), kann ich diese ja über der Zeit plotten.

 Wenn ich die Energie/Arbeit über der Zeit haben möchte, teile ich dann einfach P(i) durch meine Abtastrate (z.B. 1ms) ?

 Ich such hier schon seit Stunden, aber mir wird das einfach nicht klar. Wäre super, wenn das jemand von euch nochmal sauber erklären könnte.

 Danke.


----------



## winnman (8 November 2013)

Wenn du die einzelnen Messwerte ohne zeitlichen Zusammenhang misst, erhältst du die Scheinleistung.

Kannst du I und U zeitlich zusammenbringen? 

sg Winnman


----------



## Tommi (8 November 2013)

Hallo,

bei Wechselstrom gilt: S=U*I, also Scheinleistung.


Zur Ermittlung der Wirkleistung benötigst Du den Leistungsfaktor

cos phi= P/S

Mit einem Wattmeter kannst Du direkt die Wirkleistung messen, mit der
Du dann durch Division durch die Zeit (am besten mit einem Sekundenraster)
auf die Arbeit in Wattsekunden (Ws) kommst. Wenn Du das dann mit
3.600.000 multiplizierst, kommst Du auf Kilowattstunden, also das, was Du 
bezahlen musst.

Wenn Du kein Wattmeter hast, siehe winnman in Beitrag 3.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: auch noch beachten, ob Du ein- oder dreiphasig misst...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 November 2013)

Wenn du die diskreten Messwerte von u und i multiplizierst, über eine Periode aufsummierst und am Ende das Ganze durch die Anzahl der Samples teilst, erhältst du die Wirkleistung. Für sinusförmige wie auch für andere Wellenformen.

Die Scheinleistung kannst du bestimmen, in dem du erst aus den Spannungs- und Strommesswerten den Effektivwert (RMS) bildest.
Dazu summierst du über eine Periodendauer die Quadrate der gemessenen Spannung und die Quadrate der gemessenen Ströme auf, teilst am Ende die jeweiligen Summen durch die Anzahl der Samples und ziehst daraus die Quadratwurzel.
Dann hast du U RMS und I RMS, woraus man dann S bestimmen kann.

Wenn man noch bestimmen will ob die Blindleistung induktiv oder kapazitiv ist, wirds etwas aufwändiger.


----------



## Dunas_Energie (10 November 2013)

Danke erstmal an alle drei Mitglieder für eure Antworten.

Ich fasse das nochmal mit meinen Worten zusammen, um zu prüfen, ob ich alles richtig verstanden habe.

1.) Wenn ich u(t) und i(t) nicht zeitlich zusammenbringen kann (d.h keine Datenbox mit simulataner Abtastung aller Kanäle habe), dann ist das Produkt aus u(t)*i(t) die Scheinleistung. Korrekt?

2.) Wenn ich Sie zusammenbringen kann, d.h. zu jedem Zeitpunkt t bekomme ich eine Spannung u(t) und i(t), dann bekomme ich die Wirkleistung, Korrekt?

3.) Die Datenbox kann 250k Samples/s abrufen (für alle Kanäle), kann man da nicht von simultaner Abtastung sprechen? Für meine Leistungsmessung müsste das doch reichen.

4.) Nun gehe ich auf Thomas' Antwort ein:

Was sind "diskrete Messwerte"? Sind das die Werte, die ich von der Rogowski Spule aufgezeichnet bekomme? 
Meinst du - wie die Vorredner auch sagten - dass wenn ich u(t) und i(t) multipliziere erstmal die Scheinleistung bekomme?#

Aber die Scheinleistung berechne ich nach deinen Angaben doch aus den "diskreten Werten" und folgender Formel:

S= sqrt(Summe( U^2/n))*sqrt(Summe( I^2/n))

Könnt ihr dazu nochmal Stellung nehmen und mich korrigieren, falls nötig. Am besten langsam und anschaulich


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2013)

Spannung und Strom müssen gleichzeitig gemessen werden, sonst kannst du daraus keine weiteren Werte berechnen.
Stell dir vor, du misst heute an deiner Steckdose die Spannung, und morgen den Strom. Das ist nicht brauchbar.


----------



## Blockmove (10 November 2013)

Warum so aufwendig.
Nimm einen passenden Energiezähler z.B. Siemens Sentron Pac 3200 und du hast alle deine Daten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Dunas_Energie (10 November 2013)

Hallo Dieter,<br><br>an sich ein super Gerät, das Problem ist die Abtastrate (bei diesem Gerät speichert der 1-60min). Ich will aber z.B. eine Leistung über der Zeit Kurve für kurze Intervalle (z.B. 15 Sekunden Aufnahme und dann z.B. alle 10ms ein Leistungswert).<br><br><br>


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (10 November 2013)

Kannst dir ja mal diese Application Note von Atmel für einen Leistungsmesser durchlesen, da ist einiges beschrieben was man zur Leistungsmessung benötigt:
http://www.atmel.com/Images/Atmel-2...ter-with-Tamper-Detection_Ap-Notes_AVR465.pdf

Ich habe mir das Teil in der Art mal selber zusammengebaut. Beispielcode gibts bei Atmel ebenfalls.


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2013)

Die Sentron geben über die Ethernet-Schnittstelle die Aktualmesswerte raus.
Über die Modbus-Lib kannst du die Messwerte mit dem PC auslesen. Abtastrate musst du mal im Manual lesen. Da der Sentron alle Leistungen UND die Verbrauchswerte bereits berechnet, reicht mir ein Abtasten im Sekundentakt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

